
Varnish Cache Meltdown Performance - reza_n
https://info.varnish-software.com/blog/testing-varnish-performance-after-patching-for-meltdown-spectre
======
perbu
One thing I learned when working with Varnish Cache, which I did for a number
of years, is that one should interact with the kernel as little as possible.

PHKs obsession with using as few system calls as possible meant we couldn't do
stuff like allocate memory when dealing with a connection. Varnish Cache would
rather abort and have the operator increase the preallocated memory per
worker.

This practice has paid off now and the minimal slowdown shown here is a direct
result of that.

Well done.

------
sudaman
Much Appreciated!!

